# Need subs: Detroit area



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Need subs for new jobs we recieved today. areas are

Detroit eastside, Detroit downtown, Southfield

contact John 586-634-2904

also need sidewalk subs


----------



## Enviouslawns (Dec 13, 2007)

Where about on the east side?


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

All over from 8 & VanDyke to near Jefferson and Chene


----------



## Enviouslawns (Dec 13, 2007)

Im at 25 and romeo plank. got anything around 16 mile. i go from 16 mile to 32 mile from i-94 to rochester road. go anything in between there lol?

Firured it was worth a shot :yow!:


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

The Harrison Twp. yard covers from 696 north and they are all set. The 9 new jobs are all from 10 Mile south


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC (Dec 6, 2005)

Metro Let me know what you have around the 8 and van **** area i do a couple properties on 10 and van **** and one 0n 8 and hoover maybe we can figure something out. 586-557-0135


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

MikeLawnSnowLLC;520367 said:


> Metro Let me know what you have around the 8 and van **** area i do a couple properties on 10 and van **** and one 0n 8 and hoover maybe we can figure something out. 586-557-0135


I didn't want to call you this late, so give me a call when you get a moment.


----------

